# Ask the name Cypripedium



## china-cyp (Oct 8, 2010)

I come from China.
In this beautiful summer, I photographed Fengyun Cypripedium, I'm not sure she is Cypripedium himalaicum?


----------



## china-cyp (Oct 8, 2010)

*Again asked Cypripedium*


:drool:
I come from China.
In this beautiful summer, I photographed Fengyun Cypripedium, I'm not sure she?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from NYC! I'm not a native slipper person but maybe someone else can help you if they can see the small photo!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome, china-cyp. I don't know either, but someone one this forum probably can. But as Eric said, the photo is too small to really use to identify the flower.


----------



## china-cyp (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks


----------



## china-cyp (Oct 9, 2010)

*big photos*




SlipperFan said:


> Welcome, china-cyp. I don't know either, but someone one this forum probably can. But as Eric said, the photo is too small to really use to identify the flower.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 9, 2010)

The last larger shot looks to be C. calcicolum (syn. smithii) or perhaps a form of tibeticum. The shot's still too small to make a truly good ID.

BTW, do you offer proper CITES and phytosanitary certificates with your plants? The old "plant in a shoe box" trick works sometimes, but...


----------



## china-cyp (Oct 9, 2010)

*thanks*

Hello, my friend
When I found these Cypripedium, which stands only 10-15cm, very cool, but tibeticum, height should be 30cm.
Also, I do not cites. I only phytosanitary certificate.
Thank you


----------



## McKatelyn (Oct 9, 2010)

The top pic def looks like a smithii to me. The bottom pic, not sure but maybe fasciolatum.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 9, 2010)

china-cyp said:


> Hello, my friend
> When I found these Cypripedium, which stands only 10-15cm, very cool, but tibeticum, height should be 30cm.
> Also, I do not cites. I only phytosanitary certificate.
> Thank you



Given the variability of this species, I'd say that plant falls within the bounds of tibeticum. The second plant, based on that tiny photo, looks either to be a very pale tibeticum or the form froschii.

If you're shipping to the states you will run into trouble if a box is closely inspected. Certainly Australia or New Zealand will nab them. Good luck.


----------



## china-cyp (Oct 9, 2010)

many thanks


----------



## china-cyp (Oct 9, 2010)

yes


----------

